# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Lets See Your Favourite Hunting Pics

## Shootm

Everyone has favourite hunting photos.

Could be your first deer etc........

Heres a couple to kick it off.

----------


## shaka

heres a couple more

----------


## shaka

heres mine

----------


## Spanners

Thats a neat pic Shaka

----------


## tui_man2

> Thats a neat pic Shaka


+1 its a classic

----------


## Terminator

+1 the budding young hunter looks like he got the pose down to a tea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I need to take more photos when out

Quite like this one in my limited stash


I shoot it, he carrys it - nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Heres another one of Shaka's boy.



It's hard work hunting from a Quad ask Muz..

----------


## redbang

Brilliant Shootm, great pic. Sleeping with his favourite toy.

----------


## Bulltahr

A couple more to keep things going.........
A average size bull I let go, too young

Some stags enjoying the cooler shade of a cave, late summer in Spain

----------


## veitnamcam

That is a awsum photo of the stags Bull Tahr

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeah, was the first year I worked over there and I never saw so many stags in the cave again, 1 or 2 at  a time after that one day.

----------


## sneeze

Hard to pick favourites but this is my pc wall paper at the mo

And this was a nice trip.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

I hope we are all Fit & Well after New Years!

I'll just try to transfer a great Tahr hunting location image, over to here?

Hope that worked!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## craigc

On the way back to the Horace Walker Hut

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Forgot to mention all the other great image you blokes have posted!
Here is a bit of a montage of some other East Coast, Thar huntin country.

Again, these images were taken in the middle of winter and I can still remember the Ice on the day the top & bottom photo's were taken!
It was scary stuff!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Robojaz

Some favorites

----------


## Shootm

A few more to keep it going.

----------


## shaka

heres some more i like and it from the same trip as shootms


and one from up the back of the farm

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Can anyone tell me the location of these 3 x NZ images?
I'll give you a hint, they are all on the Mainland!


Doh!
Homer

----------


## Chris

Christmas venison

----------


## Dreamer

Thought I'd add a few back after the melt down

----------


## Chris



----------


## Toby

One of the few photos i took while hunting at the lake, taken with a fuji flim cheap digi cam 








That fern stuff is the worst ever to hunt through as i'm sure most of you guys know. Noisy crap.

----------


## Bonecrusher



----------


## Bonecrusher



----------


## NRT



----------


## RimfireNZ

My brother while we were on a goat hunting trip down in Piopio



My first red



And another couple of my Remmy 


Stag in the distance

----------


## Matt2308

A few of my favourites.

----------


## Rushy

Matt2308 it is good to see you practising live capture and then arming your quarrie.  I cant imagine what you said to get that photo session kicked off.

----------


## Bernie

I like this pic of me and my kids

----------


## Rushy

That is a great family photo Bernie.

----------


## Bernie

Thanks always easy to get Isabella out, but caleb not much into physical excersise  so it's rare to get Him out these days taken last Xmas

----------


## Lentil



----------


## Shootm



----------


## Taff

A few photos of uk deer


a mate and his first ever fallow buck


And a couple of uk fallow

----------


## JoshC

Nice Taff.

----------


## Rushy

Yes nice work Taff

----------


## Tahr

I sorta like this one. Its like, "the old bastard can still hack it".



Of course its a pic of my father, eh.  :ORLY:

----------


## Smiddy



----------


## phillipgr

> 


Nice shots Bonecrusher. That must be Waikaremoana in the top photo - its a beautiful walk around that lake.

----------


## username

fluke that it turned out so good

----------


## Timmay



----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Gibo

Trecherous!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Just add 1x foam roll mat .... looks like fun!!!  Although now that i think about it , thinking up things like that is the reason my front few teeth are fake!
 :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 8609


Farrrk that is bloody steep :36 1 7:

----------


## veitnamcam

> A few photos of uk deer
> 
> 
> a mate and his first ever fallow buck
> 
> 
> And a couple of uk fallow


Nice animals Taff :Cool:  Are they generally menil colour phase where you hunt or a mixture?

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]

my favourite mainly because the old black dog was still ambulatory but cunning as, watching him find the birds then wait till the gsp gets there and letting him carry it, was fn hilarious :36 1 7:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Just add 1x foam roll mat .... looks like fun!!!  Although now that i think about it , thinking up things like that is the reason my front few teeth are fake!


Yeh but what a life eh 2SK?

----------


## john m

Taken with 12 ga coach gun 2 shots steel solids.

First pig with the bow

----------


## Happy

How old are those pics John. Ha ha

----------


## john m

The older the photo the better you look.

----------


## Dundee

Whats he looking at Tussock? He looks very intrigued :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8718


That is a fine looking animal Tussock

----------


## Happy



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8765


Happy you can't just post a pic like that without details.  Talk about leaving a man hanging.  Nice head by the way

----------


## Happy

> Happy you can't just post a pic like that without details.  Talk about leaving a man hanging.  Nice head by the way


2010. Left camp well in the dark. Walked up hill on a trail. Me and 30Calterry (His Midgetness). Came to a bit where there was a shoulger high bank on our left and a corner
Just light enough to see and poked me head round and looked up .. Was like a meeting with free piss at the RSA just a row of heads. Never saw me so popped back put a round up it popped round shot the first in the row then it was just carnage.
Animals fuckin going in all directions. He landed on the trail and I thought beauty till he stood up and fucked off at a million miles an hour. Watched him go out of sight knew thought he d really struggle to run uphill on three legs so headed off after it sort of down the trail Midget went out wide below  and a little behind me. 20 Mtrs so not far at all walkin along saw him in a bad way standing behind a tree. No clear shot then Midge saw him and yelled I can see him do I take the shot so I did nt answer and then he walked right out in front of me and all over range rover.. Imagine if Midget had to finish it... Fuck I d still be hearing about it ha ha .. (Seriously hes the best little bastard ever but I still give him shit cos he loves it )

Was never going far as right front shoulder had completly gone and leg had nothing holding it own and badly lung shot but still stressfull till we found him and a relief that he didnt suffer long at all.

 Heres a pic of 30Calterrys from same trip. Lesson do not leave him alone as he ll celebrate without you ....
 Next thing hes talkin Braille ...

  Quite a bit lower down the valley.


  His Missus was out when we got back so we just left this on the kitchen table an buggered off to get in mischief someplace else ...

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha classic leaving it on the table and Buggering off!
Must remember that one.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha classic leaving it on the table and Buggering off!
> Must remember that one.


I would be skinned alive if I did that.

----------


## TimeRider

If you...




> His Missus was out when we got back so we just left this on the kitchen table an buggered off to get in mischief someplace else ...


  .. you may be a redneck  :ORLY:

----------


## Happy

> I would be skinned alive if I did that.


 Hes still here so I figure it wasnt too bad. Actually she needs patience to put up with him and has heaps of it he he he ... That was a great trip
 one where everything clicked into place. We saw Stags and real big buggers scrapping like hell, took no pictures just dumbly watched..
Awesome..

----------


## john m

I shot this guy in my back paddock, standard 7 wire fence as he was making his way to my deer fencing to scrap with one of my stags a few years ago.I had been listening to him roaring for 3 nights and getting closer each night so sat up on evening to wait.He appeared just as it got dark and too dark to see any antlers.I could just make out the body shape in the scope and gave him a180 gr Nosler Accubond from the 30-06 at 150m.Was I surprised when I got to him!

This is my daughter with her first stag.

----------


## Happy

> If you...
> 
> 
> 
>   .. you may be a redneck




  Bugger caught out again again !!

----------


## 30calterry

> If you...
> 
> 
> 
>   .. you may be a redneck


may be the may- be should maybe have been  an are ( she expects shit like that its all about consistency)

----------


## TimeRider

> I shot this guy in my back paddock, standard 7 wire fence as he was making his way to my deer fencing to scrap with one of my stags a few years ago.I had been listening to him roaring for 3 nights and getting closer each night so sat up on evening to wait.He appeared just as it got dark and too dark to see any antlers.I could just make out the body shape in the scope and gave him a180 gr Nosler Accubond from the 30-06 at 150m.Was I surprised when I got to him!
> Attachment 8770
> This is my daughter with her first stag.
> Attachment 8771


 Not to bad for her first,  :Thumbsup:   Way to go john m

----------


## veitnamcam

Those are some great stags john :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

First stag???? wish my first looked like that!

----------


## Happy

> First stag???? wish my first looked like that!


 Ask him where  he lives.. I asked at the 4WD event and was told told Ill tell ya just before I .... 

 Those two are blimmin huge beast s for sure... And 100% meat recovery as well... And theres no ear tags either 2SK.. Ha ha just joking John ..

 Few more gray hairs if you were in these pics tho eh ??

----------


## Twoshotkill

WHAT????? THOSE ARE LOCAL ANIMALS??????

----------


## Happy

> WHAT????? THOSE ARE LOCAL ANIMALS??????


He ll say can't say ha ha !!

----------


## john m

Mine was local, daughter's was south of here.She set the bar very high with that one and has only shot goats and pigs since.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yea... there is not far left to head up from there! Good on her!

----------


## Dundee

Good looking daugh......   ah i meant stag,well done John :Grin:

----------


## john m

She works on a Central Otago high country station.I spoke to her tonight just back from a muster on the horses saw 5 deer 2 pigs.

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Pig hunting on the tops , I do miss those times

----------


## Dundee

Another young fella there aye Munsey :Thumbsup: 

Heres me in my younger days :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## PissCrook

Here's one of me and my mate with his first stag, stoked!



This one is a favourite from a recent solo hunt of my camp, you can see my wee biv at the far end of the tarn - pretty sweet place to wake up

----------


## Rushy

Excellent PC.  One day I will make it to the SI for a hunt.  It is certainly the case that you can see a shitload further than where I generally go.

----------


## Gibo

> Excellent PC.  One day I will make it to the SI for a hunt.  It is certainly the case that you can see a shitload further than where I generally go.


I second both points Rushy!!! Would love to hunt the SI and I can normally see 40m max in a good bit :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> I second both points Rushy!!! Would love to hunt the SI and I can normally see 40m max in a good bit


Yep and then the bush lawyer will grab a hunk of your ear.

----------


## veitnamcam

We do have bush and bush lawyer down here to guys, and monkey scrub  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> monkey scrub


??? Not sure what that is VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

A belt of thick horrible shit between the podocarp and tops
Beach usually has a nice clean break.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> A belt of thick horrible shit between the podocarp and tops


So like when we hit thick pepperwood intertwined with supplejack?

----------


## Dundee

leatherwood?

----------


## veitnamcam

Maybe similar ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> and monkey scrub 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Is that you taking a shower VC????  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Is that you taking a shower VC????


I am not laughing.  Ha ha ha ha  Seriously VC I didn't find that funny at all.  He he he he

----------


## Gillie

Windy, crappy weather - good walk though

----------


## Rushy

That looks cold Gillie

----------


## nobbie

Fav. Hunting spot…location undisclosed. Few of us got together and built this little beauty a couple of years ago now. Try to get up there once or twice every couple of months. Yes, that’s a hot water cylinder hooked up to a wet back

----------


## phillipgr

That's a wicked man-cave!  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Good effort by you and your mates Nobbie.  Paying off in spades now

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice!
Is that an oven welded on the side of the fire?

----------


## nobbie

Yup, I've never used it, but I have heard some of the other guys using it for a roast. Real home away from home! ...even a bath for the misses  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Epic retreat!!

----------


## Bryan

What a sweet man pad! I would find it hard to go home after hanging out there for a few days. Shot anything from the porch??

----------


## Scouser

Nobbie mate, thats the 'mutts nuts'.........it a lodge not a hut!!!!!!!!.......well done

----------


## nobbie

Just a couple more for yahs....
Guess it kinda does look like a lodge from this angle...

First night in the new place after a week or so tenting...who needs a floor!

Not my photos, but a weekends work for some of the other guys


Photos four from the last post is the shitter too if anyone picked it...loo with a view (no good in an easterly though)

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like our social club trips :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

> Attachment 9028
> Not my photos, but a weekends work for some of the other guys
> Attachment 9029
> 
> Photos four from the last post is the shitter too if anyone picked it...loo with a view (no good in an easterly though)


Daaa fuck? What a haul


Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Very nice nobbie

----------


## TimeRider

> Attachment 8998


  Like the coat hangers  :Thumbsup: 

 Looks like a nice place  :Cool:

----------


## Twoshotkill

wow...  speachless!!!

----------


## Mohawk660

> Looks like our social club trips


Veitnamcam if that looks like your social club trips I want to join your social club !! Who do I send my subsciptions too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Veitnamcam if that looks like your social club trips I want to join your social club !! Who do I send my subsciptions too.


Can you read a drawing,cut something the right length,fabricate and weld something that is square and plum or on the Piss as required?


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rayzor

Nice hunting lodge :Thumbsup: 
Some great scenery too!!

----------


## Rushy

Nobbie that is not hunting.  On that scale it is called harvesting.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Lentil

I feel so inadequate now.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I feel so inadequate now.


Did the missis have a little "chat" did she????

----------


## Remington700.270

Saw 5 cheeky hinds in paddock about 5 minutes from my house today. Around the corner almost hit a spiker and saw a nice 6 pointer taking off across another paddock on the other side of the pictured hinds. Must be the wet weather coming they all are coming down for a feed early. Photo's taken with my phone (sorry about the quality).

----------


## 7mmsaum

May tenth is the perfect time to find reds out on the grass again, they know they have a winter on its way.

----------


## Tahr

I like this pic of my son. We were in the Kawekas March this year.



This too...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 9680
> 
> Saw 5 cheeky hinds in paddock about 5 minutes from my house today. Around the corner almost hit a spiker and saw a nice 6 pointer taking off across another paddock on the other side of the pictured hinds. Must be the wet weather coming they all are coming down for a feed early. Photo's taken with my phone (sorry about the quality).


Looks like you have some culling to do :Wink:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

This is probably my favourite hunting pic, taken in sambar country when we took a break after realising how beautiful the view was. We'd spent a couple of years doing trips for them at that point without succss, little did we know that about 15 minutes after that pic was taken we both were going to get our first sambar. 
That is why I hunt

----------


## veitnamcam

Fantastic BH

----------


## Rushy

That is a great picture Jack

----------


## Remington700.270

I am confused by this. For some strange reason I would rather go and 'hunt' in the Ruahines than cull on the farm beside my house.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Me & the Old man

----------


## Toby

Welcome to the forum

----------


## Rushy

Welcome Roy.  Good to see your dad still out there doing it.

----------


## Toby

These are from a hunt a couple weeks back, went bush bashing with a mate got close but no cigar. Anyway this is a huge rock shelter I found gonna use it next time save space with a tarp for a fly just need the ground sheet. Someones built a fire place and made a table (see by my legs) so next time I got up I may take a pan or something to stay there and some fire lighters for the next person.



Mate with the packs before we went in


Probably get shit for this but I made this tree. Yes I took them off and bought them out with me before the green fags rage

----------


## veitnamcam

Couple of old phone pics i like.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Thanks Guys - I can only hope I'm doing the same when I'm dads age -he's 70 now and still enjoys showing us you fellas how it done, these snaps are a spiker he shot with my 7m08 at +200m and then got me to carry it out !! Good time :-)

----------


## Rushy

Good for him Roy.

----------


## Barefoot

> Attachment 15203
> 
> Attachment 15207
> 
> Me & the Old man


That block looks familiar. Will be there in a few weeks unless I'm mistaken.

----------


## Rushy

> That block looks familiar. Will be there in a few weeks unless I'm mistaken.


Where are you off to Barefoot?  Don't forget to zero the new rifle.

----------


## Barefoot

> Where are you off to Barefoot?  Don't forget to zero the new rifle.


If you look at the second picture, middle distance hill, far right hand side, you can see a house just down from the top (thin white line in the pic). I'm going there  :Thumbsup: 

Supposed to be light winds Sunday/Monday so expect a phone call on Saturday arvo to book a paddock.
Taking my old faithful. Last time a took a "new to me" rifle on a weekend trip without blooding it first it all turned to custard (and selling of said rifle). Will bring the new tool up for us to try though. Think you will like it, makes the savage feel agricultural.

----------


## Rushy

You have good eyes to have picked that out of a photo.  I will be shooting with some others Sunday midday

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Name that spot ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Hes taking a piss spot :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

Not my hunting pic but my Dad's and not really a hunting pic. A Kudu  had the misfortune of being caught up in a "contact". An overzealous gunner opened up on a noise at stand to and this is the result.

 Needless to say that there was some meat in the pot for the platoon.

1974 | SE Rhodesia / Mozambique border area.

----------


## Dundee

My cuzzie probably helped the platoon to eat that one,he was there and it looks like the troops need a feed.

----------


## Ryan

> My cuzzie probably helped the platoon to eat that one,he was there and it looks like the troops need a feed.


I don't know so much, the guy on the left looks pretty well fed to me! (my dad took the photo).

These troops are Rhodesia Regiment - (territorial force). By this stage, the insurgency had grown to such proportions that the government were calling up reserves left, right and centre to combat the terrs. It was 6 weeks on duty, 6 weeks as a civvy, rotational.

I digress, it's not what this thread is about.

----------


## Dundee

bloody cool any way :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cartman

My sons first animal.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> My sons first animal.


You sure that's not just a recent pic of Toby? haha

Good stuff mate, the younger the better!

----------


## Rushy

> My sons first animal.


Fantastic Cartman

----------


## Nathan F



----------


## rob270



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 15521


Shit!!!! Couple of pigs!!!

----------


## Rushy

Fuck that is amazing.  Out in the open like that just begging to become a roast dinner.

----------


## stug

Only problem is most of them are so full of disease they don't eat them.

----------


## Shearer

Mohawk

----------


## Rushy

> Mohawk
> 
> Attachment 16553


Looks stunning

----------


## Shearer

> Looks stunning


Cheers Rushy.
Was lucky enough to get a few snaps of this one.

----------


## burtonator

Heres a couple of goodies

----------


## Dundee

> Heres a couple of goodies


You might want to aim a bit higher burtonator otherwise its sausauge for dinner not steak :Grin:

----------


## shift14

Sealers Creek No2, on the coast SE of Puysegar Light, kind of touristy, there was a 6m swell running outside Preservation Inlet.......son wandered down to waters edge
,
The sand was criss-crossed with hoof prints, I got a Red yearling on the track back up to the old oil store where we stayed.....the trip was a great experience for us together

B

----------


## burtonator

Better??  :Have A Nice Day: 

About 700 yards from where we were glassing so long way away!!

----------


## Dundee

> Better?? 
> 
> About 700 yards from where we were glassing so long way away!!


Yep kill shot but to far to walk and retrieve :Thumbsup:

----------


## southstalk

A few of my favourite pics.

----------


## TimeRider

Fantastic looking pics southstalk; welcome to the forum.

----------


## Rushy

> A few of my favourite pics.Attachment 17887Attachment 17888Attachment 17889Attachment 17890Attachment 17891Attachment 17892


Excellent photos.  Welcome to the forum.

----------


## faregame

have to laugh at the kea photo - "whats down here!!!"

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nice pics south stalk... That first pic. Amazes me... Yo the hell you snuck in that close with that sort of ground cover . Looks noisy!

----------


## southstalk

Thanks guys. I always enjoy snapping the odd pic if I can. The first pic is after the second one of her, I heard her coming so got into position to take the pics, got around 30 or so in total along with a quick video of her, it took a while for her to settle down after looking at me, then she lay down and had a little clean.  That's another pic of the curious spiker, all my fallow pics are from the Blue Mountains RHA

----------

